# Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)



## Negrek (Feb 22, 2012)

*Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

So a little while ago I was wondering what I might do to keep my Chinese from going totally to crap while I'm not either in China or taking classes. Because it's most natural for me to bolt anything I want to practice onto something pokémon-related, I thought, why not 

In the end I picked _Pokémon ReBURST_ on the grounds that a) I could actually find scans in Chinese, b) I could not find complete scans in English (on the first page of my lazy Googling), and c) the main character has the best hat in all of manga ever:





Seriously, how can you resist those ear flaps? That's right, you can't. _You can't._

To give a brief and relatively non-spoilery summary for people not familiar with the series, the manga centers around Ryouga, a young man who's just leaving on his pokémon journey. He's going in search of Arcades, a mysterious figure who has some connection to his father, who hasn't been heard from for several years. Along the way, he teams up with Miruto, a young woman who investigates criminal organizations that target pokémon, to challenge a mysterious group that harnesses the power of pokémon in disturbing new ways. Oh, and some people in this region are able to combine their powers with those of pokémon to become pokémon-human hybrids through a technique called "bursting." There's that too, I suppose.

In any case, I figured I'd put complete chapters up on my site once I finish with them, but in the meantime I thought it would be fun to post the pages as I go, like a running comic. So, I should have about one page for you every Tuesday/Thursday. I'll keep an index of what I've done in the second post; alternatively you can see all the pages I've posted in my Photobucket album. And, if you're interested and/or would love to see all the gaffes I'm making as I'm trying to translate these, here is the source (in Chinese, duh) I'm using for the images.

I'm still getting the hang of typesetting and convincing image editors to do what I actually want, so I apologize for presentational crappiness at the outset. It should improve! And if there's anything about it you hate with a passion, let me know; I'll probably try to fix it. That said, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Negrek (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST*



*Chapter One Index*

Magazine Cover
Introduction
Chapter Cover
Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4
Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9
Page 10
Page 11
Page 12
Page 13
Page 14
Page 15
Page 16
Page 17
Page 18
Page 19
Page 20
Page 21
Page 22
Page 23
Page 24
Page 25
Page 26
Page 27
Page 28
Page 29
Page 30
Page 31
Page 32
Page 33
Page 34
Page 35
Page 36
Page 37
Page 38​


----------



## Negrek (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST*

To kick things off, I'm going to post all the color scans, which will take us through the cover of _Shonen Jump_ when the manga was first introduced, the cover of the actual manga chapter, an intro page, and the first page of the actual story.

Shonen Jump Cover







Introduction







Chapter 1 Cover







Page 1


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Sounds like a cool story, bro.

I think I'll follow this.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST (Big Image Warning)*

I saw this like a few weeks ago online, 'cause my friend told me about it.

I think it's pretty awesome, though 



Spoiler



it's slightly annoying that Ryouga always attempts something when someone says it's impossible. I can see _why_ he would, though personally, I think it's just slightly annoying.


----------



## Wobbles (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Win. All the win!


----------



## Negrek (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 2


----------



## Negrek (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 3







BONUS! Page 4


----------



## NegativeVibe (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon ReBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Thank you for posting this!  *sits back to read* :D


----------



## Zapi (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

asdsfdsa please continue posting this. I read about this manga awhile ago and I really wanted to read it, but I couldn't find any English scans. Now I can actually read this! Thank you for that.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

No problem. Glad you're enjoying it!

Page 5


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Minor tip: I think the font most people use for this sort of thing is Wild Words, which you might have to buy if you don't have...sources. 

Good luck translating!


----------



## Negrek (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Minor tip: I think the font most people use for this sort of thing is Wild Words, which you might have to buy if you don't have...sources.
> 
> Good luck translating!


Yeeeah, this font choice was kind of a last-minute thing; I'm planning to switch to something less terrible for the next chapter, but haven't really looked into it yet. Am disappoint that the standard font is proprietary, though. <<


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*



Negrek said:


> Yeeeah, this font choice was kind of a last-minute thing; I'm planning to switch to something less terrible for the next chapter, but haven't really looked into it yet. Am disappoint that the standard font is proprietary, though. <<


I think Anime Ace (this one is free) is relatively close, but it's just not the same... Although Wild Words is easily obtainable if you don't object to those sorts of things.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*



> I think Anime Ace (this one is free) is relatively close, but it's just not the same... Although Wild Words is easily obtainable if you don't object to those sorts of things.


Thanks for the tip. I'll see what I can dig up. It's been a while since I read a manga in English that wasn't a scanlation--do all the publishers use the same font for their official productions as well?

This late update brought to you by all the server fail, all of it.

Page 6


----------



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 7


----------



## Negrek (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 8


----------



## Negrek (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 9


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*



Negrek said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll see what I can dig up. It's been a while since I read a manga in English that wasn't a scanlation--do all the publishers use the same font for their official productions as well?


I'm not sure what publishers actually use, but Wild Words looks about right... Anyhow, all I know is that anonscanlations, who does fan translations of Pokemon Special, uses Wild Words for their font.

EDIT: Link fixed.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*



Crazy Linoone said:


> I'm not sure what publishers actually use, but Wild Words looks about right... Anyhow, all I know is that [url="http://anonscanlations.blogspot.com/
> ]anonscanlations[/url], who does fan translations of Pokemon Special, uses Wild Words for their font.


also kazumi magica!

... also blah your link unworks


----------



## Negrek (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Yeah, I found what I guess is a free knock-off of Wild Words which looks very similar to me. I'll use it for the next chapter.

Page 10


----------



## Negrek (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Sorry, forgot to put this up before I left.

Page 11


----------



## Negrek (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 12







BONUS! Page 13


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Amazing. This kid's a bit headstrong, but he's confident and willing, too. I wonder what happens next.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 14


----------



## Negrek (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

No page Tuesday, so two pages today.

Page 15







Page 16


----------



## Negrek (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 17


----------



## Spoon (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

I keep meaning to comment on this, but for some reason haven't. Much thanks for translating this and keeping up with it, I've been interested in reading the series since its announcement, but haven't found anywhere to read it. The only suggestion I can think of is to also to translate the sound effects if possible. Also, on the most recent scan, is the fish-thing under the last panel part of the page or a signature?


----------



## Negrek (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying this so far. Unfortunately, the sound effects in these chapters are all in Japanese, so I have no clue what they're supposed to be indicating--though I really should be less lazy about translating the obvious ones. The later chapters were done by a different scanlation group that did translate the sound effects (by pasting a character or two tackily over the original Japanese characters, but whatever, sfx are a pain to alter in the images), so you'll see more of them once we get there. And that's not a fish or a signature on the bottom of the page above--it's a little pointing hand! I think it's just indicating that the comic does indeed continue on the next page, since there's a scene transition.

But speaking of "getting there," my translating's pretty ridiculously far out ahead of where I am in terms of posting these--working on chapter four, while we're barely halfway through chapter one here. I'm going to move to posting M/W/F, starting with this little three-page sequence. Enjoy!

Page 18







BONUS! Page 19







BONUS! Page 20


----------



## Negrek (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 21


----------



## Negrek (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Monday n' Wednesday's. What a week. @_@

Page 22







Page 23


----------



## Cloudsong (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

You're my hero. u.u

I'd never heard of this story 'til I saw this, but after reading what you've posted and looking it up and everything, this sounds like a freaking _amazing_ story. So thank you so very much for translating and posting these. :3


----------



## Negrek (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

No problem. Glad you enjoy them.

Page 24


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

The image is broken.

EDIT: No longer.


----------



## Negrek (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

And then, surprise unexpected hiatus! That's done now, though. It's technically Wednesday, so here are two pages.

Page 25






Page 26


----------



## Negrek (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 27


----------



## Negrek (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 28


----------



## Negrek (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 29


----------



## Negrek (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

So the speech bubble in the last panel there was left untranslated from the original Japanese; dunno why. I can't read it, but I imagine it's a sound effect of some sort, most likely Yaza yelling "GRAAAAAH!!!", or something to that effect.

Page 31


----------



## Negrek (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 32







Page 33


----------



## Negrek (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 34







Page 35







Page 36


----------



## Negrek (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Ah, right, forgot to mention--I'm on vacation this week, and I don't have my files with me. There should be some extra pages next week to make up for it.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon RéBURST (Big Image Warning)*

Page 37







Page 38


----------

